# I am looking to buy a used Thompson Center Omega or Trimph



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

My kids drew their last choice this year which was the muzzleloader. I now have more tags than I have muzzleloaders.

I am looking to purchase a reasonably priced Thompson Center Omega or Triumph. Please PM me if you have one available and include the details and price.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bloodtrail said:


> My kids drew their last choice this year which was the muzzleloader. I now have more tags than I have muzzleloaders.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a reasonably priced Thompson Center Omega or Triumph. Please PM me if you have one available and include the details and price.


Good choices! Walmart has a good deal on the Omega and although they tell you they don't go on clearance, the sporting good manager is usually willing to work a deal. I know used saves you money, but with the TC you don't often find tooo big of a deal or its gone.

I believe the package Omega at wally world is $299. Good luck on your search!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd watch utahgunexchannge.com pretty closely. They don't come up often, and they go quickly. An Omega just sold last week for $150, and I just bought a Triumph after seeing it there. But I had to be quick- it was only on for a couple hours, and luckily I was the first to contact.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30663169&cat=225&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I bought this one. Thanks for the link!



nocturnalenemy said:


> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30663169&cat=225&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=1


----------

